# Shiann Poodle



## Salem (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey! I’m new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone has had more recent experiences or any pups from Shiann poodles? ( Home ) I live close to them and so far I’ve loved what I’ve seen on their website and their OFA results. I reached out to her earlier today and she offered to come let me visit which I thought was a really good sign. I would actually want to check it out before putting down any deposits or anything. 

I’m especially interested in a pup from her female Sansa which from what i’ve seen hasn’t been bred yet. I’m looking for a service and sport prospect what are y’all’s opinions on getting that kind of prospect from a first litter? (I wouldn’t be getting a puppy till sometime next year). I know I’d also have to look at the sire before actually making a decision, but I’d still love your thoughts on her. 

I’m just wondering if more experienced poodle owners have any experience with the breeder or see anything that I might want to be wary of.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I believe @a2girl has a Shiann puppy. Such a cutie: 52 Weeks of Hugo


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The breeder speaks for herself in this thread. It was an old thread that she became aware of and responded on her own behalf.

Her reply starts at post #12








Shiann Poodles?


I would like to know if anyone has any experience with Shiann Poodles. I like that she tests her poodles and seems very knowledgeable about poodles (and dogs overall.) She is also only an hour away from me. One thing that I found interesting was that she bred a young dog (less than one year...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I have already responded to @Salem in a private message she sent about Shiann. I recently got my boy Hugo from Shiann and am happy to share my positive experience. Another Poodle Forum member, @baseball, also got a dog from Shiann in 2019.


----------



## baseball (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes. Love our dog and didn't have problems dealing with AnnMarie. @Salem just PM'd me also and I'll give her the details in our PM conversation. Anyone else with questions about Shiann, feel free to PM me.


----------

